# Postfix Konfiguration: smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header



## MaFlo (15. Mai 2010)

Bin noch nicht wirklich zuhause in Postfix und ISPConfig 3.0.2.1 und gerad darüber gestolpert, das im Mail-Header ausgehender Mail der "Authenticated sender" mit dem Ausgangs-E-Mailpostfach ausgegeben wird.

Nun wünschen einige Testbenutzer, dass diese Angabe nicht erscheint, insbesondere da bei Alias-E-Mailadressen auch das Postfach ausgegeben wird und sie dies nicht wünschen.

Nun kann diese Angabe in der "/etc/Postfix/main.cf" als 


```
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = no
```
deaktiviert werden, wie ich nachgelesen hab. 

=> In ISPConfig 2 war diese Angabe wohl notwendig, denn bei dem Installations-HowTo musste das noch so konfiguriert werden.*Gilt dies auch unter ISPConfig 3?
Oder kann ich das gefahrlos deaktivieren?*​Erste Test brachten kein Problem zu Tage als ich das deaktivierte, aber ich weiß nicht ob ich damit vielleicht auch die Spamfilterung oder sonst etwas mit deaktivierte ...

Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung mit - oder kannst Du mir sagen ob es eventuell an anderer Stelle noch notwenig ist?

Dank Dir und Gruß

Marcus


----------



## Till (17. Mai 2010)

Das sollte auch mit ISPConfig 3 gehen.


----------



## MaFlo (18. Mai 2010)

Danke Till,

dass das geht konnte ich bestätigen, dass hatte ich zuvor ausprobiert. Ich war mir nur nicht sicher ob ich damit mehr als nur den Hinweis im Header deaktivieren würde.

Ich werd's denn mal länger ausprobieren, mal schauen ob sich ein Tester beschwert 

Gruß
Markus

Nachtrag: 
Hab es nun 48 Stunden getestet und die Deaktivierung des Authentication-Senders scheint keine Probleme zu geben.


----------

